# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت برامج برنامج إزالة الفايروس windows/system32

## yassin55

إسم البرنامج : ComboFix
حمله من الرابط: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الشرح.. نزل البرناج على سطح المكتب.. (لا يحتاج إلى تثبت)
بعد ذلك .. افتح مستند نصي جديد .. وانسخ فيه الكود التالي: 
---------------- 
c:\windows\system32\winhelp.exe
c:\windows\system32\winssv.exe
c:\windows\system32\LiveMssngr.exe
c:\windows\system32\sysmsvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\quicktime.exe
c:\windows\system32\ntlansec.exe
c:\windows\system32\open.exe
c:\windows\system32\wt.exe
c:\windows\system32\x.exe
c:\windows\system32\y.exe
c:\windows\system32\i
c:\windows\system\netstat.exe
c:\windows\Tasks\At1.job
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
c:\windows\IE4 Error Log.txt
c:\windows\system32\_000006_.tmp.dll
c:\windows\system32\_000007_.tmp.dll
c:\windows\system32\_000008_.tmp.dll
c:\windows\system32\_000013_.tmp.dll
c:\windows\system32\_000014_.tmp.dll
c:\windows\system32\Cache
c:\windows\system32\csrsc.exe
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
c:\windows\system32\drivers\npf.sys
c:\windows\system32\h@tkeysh@@k.dll
c:\windows\system32\i
c:\windows\system32\mlnmp.ini
c:\windows\system32\packet.dll
c:\windows\system32\wpcap.dll 
----------  
ثم احفط الملف على سطح المكتب بإسم: CF******  
ثم احفط الملف على سطح المكتب بإسم: CF******
وبعد ذلك ... اسحب هذا الملف إلى البرنامج اللي نزلته:
[IMG]http://users.telenet.be/bluepatchy/miekiemoes/images/CF******.gif[/IMG] 
اتركه يعمل Scan .. واحتمال يطلب منك البرنامج بتعطيل برنامج الحمايه المستخدم لديك مؤقتاً ...والعملية تقريباً تاخذ 10 دقائق ...  
بالنهاية راح يطلع لك تقرير باللي عمله البرنامج في مستند نصي..  
ثم أعد تشغيل الجهاز.. وراح يرجع الجهاز مثل أول وأفضل  
وسلامتكم ،،،

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## hskokk

*system32 تعبني الفايرس*  *وشكرا*

----------


## ahd540

merci bien mon ami

----------


## artmen

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## boujemaa3

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## oxi jimi

merci beaucoup

----------


## yyaarraa

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## ABDEL7650

شكـر جزيل على المـــوضوع

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## allounebba

*شكراااااا اخي اقوها هو الروسي*

----------


## anwar041

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

